# Epinephrine infusion therapy LQTS billing codes



## rjb907 (Sep 15, 2009)

If anyone could assist me with the EP study with epinephrine infusion therapy for long QT syndrome cardiac disorder.  A low-dose epinephrine  by a continuous, intravenous infusion.  Resting EKGs are taken at interval and are repeated as the dose is increased.  I billed 96365 (this was done in hosptial therefore drug not billed by phys)  with 22 modifier, ekgs with 51 mod and 59 mod.  Any suggestions??


----------

